# Al Bada’a (near Satwa) Opinions



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Went to look at a villa today in Al Bada'a, about one block and in a bit from the Iranian Hospital. Area itself looks a mish-mash of Jumeriah and Satwa (if there could be such a thing). Villas in compounds sharing the same roads as small, window-less bungalows. 

Certainly looks interesting an place to live on the surface and a million miles from The Springs but has anyone got any real experience of the area?

The other thing is, we have proper access to the rooftop and it's enclosed. As there is no garden I want to block it off further and make a rooftop 'garden' for BBQ's, have friends round for beers etc. If this isn't in anyones line of sight, can anyone see any pitfalls with this?


----------



## DubaiCharmer (Jul 8, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> Went to look at a villa today in Al Bada'a, about one block and in a bit from the Iranian Hospital. Area itself looks a mish-mash of Jumeriah and Satwa (if there could be such a thing). Villas in compounds sharing the same roads as small, window-less bungalows.
> 
> Certainly looks interesting an place to live on the surface and a million miles from The Springs but has anyone got any real experience of the area?
> 
> The other thing is, we have proper access to the rooftop and it's enclosed. As there is no garden I want to block it off further and make a rooftop 'garden' for BBQ's, have friends round for beers etc. If this isn't in anyones line of sight, can anyone see any pitfalls with this?


The first pitfall of this decision would be that (albada"a\satwa) is considered the cheapest place in Dubai LOL ..and u may be facing all sort of bad neigbors, as in , cheap people gettin in and out of jail , or even residences with no passports which is considered the worst type of people in trouble making.

how could u shift from such a clean place like the spirngs to this -sorry to say- garbage place lol.. if its econmical issue , wont think its worth the risk in my opinion .. :confused2:


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

DubaiCharmer said:


> The first pitfall of this decision would be that (albada"a\satwa) is considered the cheapest place in Dubai LOL ..and u may be facing all sort of bad neigbors, as in , cheap people gettin in and out of jail , or even residences with no passports which is considered the worst type of people in trouble making.
> 
> how could u shift from such a clean place like the spirngs to this -sorry to say- garbage place lol.. if its econmical issue , wont think its worth the risk in my opinion .. :confused2:


Totally and utterly disagree, I used to live in Satwa and found all my neighbours to be top people, as for your



> cheap people gettin in and out of jail


You're having a laugh aren't you?

I'd much, MUCH prefer to live in the area that the OP suggested rather than the manicured and clinical/cynical springs.

Proper people, proper community.

Mr Rossi - or should i call you Francis? Enjoy, and don't worry about the rooftop thang, I used to have BBQs next to my communal pool and never had a problem, even the security guard would come and have a beer!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I'd also pick Satwa over The Springs any day.
-


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

DubaiCharmer said:


> The first pitfall of this decision would be that (albada"a\satwa) is considered the cheapest place in Dubai LOL ..and u may be facing all sort of bad neigbors, as in , cheap people gettin in and out of jail , or even residences with no passports which is considered the worst type of people in trouble making.
> 
> how could u shift from such a clean place like the spirngs to this -sorry to say- garbage place lol.. if its econmical issue , wont think its worth the risk in my opinion .. :confused2:


I live in the Springs and think it's a bit overrated. There are a lot of better communities in Dubai. The Springs is just one big construction zone and it has been this way for the last 2 years!!
Satwa is not a bad area at all. I'm not too familiar with the Al Bada'a area but one of my senior directors used to live in the vicinity and was quite content. It's a convenient location.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

It's not a financial issue, in fact the Al Bada'a villa is the most expensive on our shortlist. We looked at a few in The Springs and without kids, don't see the point. Didn't move to Dubai to live on a Barratt's estate. No offence to The Springs dwellers, it's just not for us - yet.

I doubt the Al Bada'a villa will have a problem with the neighbours, although we are going today to try and meet them. I'm going to be working from home a lot too, and this building not only has a better home office (with balcony) but there seems some vibrancy in the area if I needed a 15 stroll to clear the head.

For recreation, it's bang on - the beach + pubs in Bur Dubai, Garhoud and SZR all within reach. The selling point is the rooftop though. Private, accessible, on one side great views of SZR, the other the rooftops of Bur Dubai. Once it had a clean up, then 500 dirhams or so in Dragonmart and you could have real fun with the place - plastic grass, awnings, cushions, kitsch plant pots and ornaments etc. Something a bit unique to put a stamp on our time in Dubai. 

The only thing I am now worried about is crime. The wife read on some forum nestled away in googles memory there are a few house break-ins there. But we are more worried for our maid, she's an elderly Sri Lankian lady who would be living with us full time. However we wouldn't need her full time so she is free to come and go. She's a bit like family to us and I wouldn't forgive myself if she got mugged or something.

Cheers for all the advice though, appreciate it.



Andy Capp said:


> or should i call you Francis?


I like it, like it, like it, like it, la la-la like, la la-la like


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> It's not a financial issue, in fact the Al Bada'a villa is the most expensive on our shortlist. We looked at a few in The Springs and without kids, don't see the point. Didn't move to Dubai to live on a Barratt's estate. No offence to The Springs dwellers, it's just not for us - yet.
> 
> I doubt the Al Bada'a villa will have a problem with the neighbours, although we are going today to try and meet them. I'm going to be working from home a lot too, and this building not only has a better home office (with balcony) but there seems some vibrancy in the area if I needed a 15 stroll to clear the head.
> 
> ...



You're right...no point living in the Springs if you don't have kids. That's the ONLY reason I'm sticking around.

As for the house break-in issue....get a dog!  (I'm saying this because I love dogs!)


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Mr Rossi said:


> plastic grass, awnings, cushions, kitsch plant pots and ornaments etc.


Classy bloke eh?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Classy bloke eh?


Hark at Laurence Llewelyn Bowen, there.


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

I live in Al Bada'a but not as far down Al Wasl Road as you seem to be looking.
I'm in the new(ish) villas off Street 57 between Al Wasl Road and Satwa Road.
I've been here for over two years and think it's great. In fact, I'm having to move jobs soon and although the new one looks like it will be taking me to Sharjah, I'm looking to stay on in Al Bada'a as it's so central.

Can't comment about the rooftop issue as it's not something that we've done.
I know of two break-ins that have happened since we've been here but is that deal-breaker? I've had no problems although I do have a dog (who if truth be told is more likely to sh*t himself than attack ant would be intruder) and a locked gate from the street.

Our bit is pretty quiet other than the odd bawheid charging up and down the road in their hotrod.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Cheers for the advice, went to look at the place again yesterday and wondered why I was worried in the first place. It's an excellent villa, surrounded by a nice calm area. Dubai has made me soft considering the areas I used to live in the UK.

Now I need to get the landlord to clean the place prior to handing over the deposit.


----------

